# Are you a boy or girl?



## Hadley4000 (Dec 1, 2008)

Don't answer just yet. This is on the INSIDE.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/add_user.shtml


It's pretty fun.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Don't answer just yet. This is on the INSIDE.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sex/add_user.shtml
> 
> 
> It's pretty fun.



boy.

EDIT: score was like 40 towards male.


----------



## Pedro (Dec 2, 2008)

my overall score was like 25 towards male brain (men average is 50)

but I scored good in the differences


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

50 towards female!!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2008)

part 1. 20/20 lines --more male than average
found 6 of 14 moved objects. --in between
I guess women are better at MultiBLD using an image system, but they have trouble using free style commutators due to inability to visualize 3D shapes?
part 2. right --???
part 3. 
empathise 1/20
systemize 18/20 ---more male than average
part 4.
6/10---in between
I did not expect to get this high!
part 5.
RR 83
RI 78
LR 83
LI 79
more male than average

I can't really tell the difference between most of the faces LOL.
I did slightly prefer for all the faces. Most of the women were quite ugly anyway. Result is that I prefer more feminine faces.
part 6.
11/12 3D blocks. I missed one?! >.<
--- more male than average
10 words with free association color.
9 words with free association feeling.
More female than average
split money 25-25
more female than average

Overall: I did better than the average man or women in most categories, 50% towards male.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a confused male 


I was extremely slightly on the male side.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 2, 2008)

50 towards male

got 20/20 on angles= very man
43% on spot the difference= in the middle
right thumb on top= not sure really
5/20 for empathy= below avg for both
17/20 for systemizing= above avg.
9/10 for eyes= suggests im good at empathising, contrary to previous results.
finger ratio was 1.01= feminine
faces= I prefer feminine faces.
shapes was 11/12= very male
12 total words= average.
ultimatum, 30= male


----------



## toast (Dec 2, 2008)

.... I happened to get, zero..? D: Wtf.
Part 1 17/20 Above mens, 64% Above womens
Part 2 Right thumb, Left half dominant
Part 3 13/20 Above womens, 18/20 above mens. Eyes, 5/10 says I have a balanced female/male brain.
Part 4 Right:0.96 Left:0.94 Below both.
Part 5 Masculine.(I didnt get this part  they looked the same.)
Part 6 9/12 Above mens. Words:8,5(Grey's a bad color D Below for both. Ultimatum, 20 Euros, Less then both


----------



## ConnorCuber (Dec 2, 2008)

MistArts said:


> 50 towards female!!



Me too! And being a boy, im slightly embarressed.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm 25 towards male.

19/20 on angles - very male
64% spot the difference - female. I think for any cuber who can do BLD, this task would be a lot easier, and is probably a poor indicator of male/femaleness.
Left thumb on top - right-brained.
1/20 on empathy - extreme male.
16/20 on systemising - very male.
6/10 for eyes - balanced male/female.
1.01 for fingers - less testosterone (which is obvious to anyone who looks at me (Dene is not the hairiest person around)).
I prefer feminine faces (and what an ugly bunch of faces most of them were).
12/12 for rotating shapes - Extreme male.
4 words for grey, 14 words for happy, 18 total - more female (My results were swayed by extremely bogus words, I was using things like "smile _and_ grin, crinkled eyes, cheeks, shine, teeth, etc)
£25 split on the ultimatum (this more reflects my beliefs in equality and fairness than trying to drive a hard bargian >_>)

I'm already familiar with these sorts of tests, surprise surprise (Dene is a psychology major).


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> I'm 25 towards male.
> 
> 19/20 on angles - very male
> 64% spot the difference - female. I think for any cuber who can do BLD, this task would be a lot easier, and is probably a poor indicator of male/femaleness.
> ...



We got almost the exact same results! Except it shows that you are better at BLD and you have weird fingers.  Which happen to be feminine traits somehow?

Better change that signature, Dene.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2008)

DENE IS A GIRL!! SHE INSISTS!


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 2, 2008)

25 toward female. I am a man.

Part 1: 18/20 (above men), 86% (way above women)
Part 2: Right thumb (left half dominant)
Part 3: 8/20 (average men), 17/20 (above men), 7/10 (good empathiser)
Part 4: Right and left ratios are .98 (below both)
Part 5: Prefer more feminine faces
Part 6: 12/12 (above men), Words were 11 and 21 (way above average for both men and women), $25 (very slightly less than average)


----------



## qinbomaster (Dec 2, 2008)

25 towards male

yay


----------



## Jai (Dec 2, 2008)

50 towards male...


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 2, 2008)

angles: 20/20
spot the difference: 93%
hands: left thumb
empathy score: 9/20
systemising score: 14/20
eyes:4/10
fingers: rh 1.01 lh 0.97 
face: not telling...
shapes:10/12 
words: 8+9
ultimatum: £24


conclusion: I am a messed up person


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm a girl.

angles: 19/20
spot the difference: 64%
hands: left
empathy score: 8/20
systemising score: 16/20
eyes:7/10
fingers: rh 1 lh 1
shapes: 7/12, wth maybe I did it too fast
words: 7+12
ultimatum: 25


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm a girl by like 25 points. lol


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a 0! I'm right in the middle, heh.

(I'm a girl btw)

Angles - 15/20
Spot the Difference - 50%
Hands - Right Thumb
Empathy - 13/20
Systemising - 13/20
Eyes - 9/10
Fingers - Right Hand 1.04 | Left Hand 1.06
Faces - Masculine
3D Shapes - 9/12
Words - 15 Total
Ultimatum - 25


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 2, 2008)

I think your results tells us this test sucks, obviously it can't judge your sex.

I don't belive in that "boys do that better and girls do that better" or "boys uses the left or right part of the brain more/less than a girl"

Both statements are not proven factoids.


----------



## Faz (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol 0. Most of them women were ugly.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 2, 2008)

o.0 25 to girl... and I'm a guy 

I just memoed the picture using a quick phrase for each 5th,
They seemed to be bunched up in funny ways


----------



## Spyyder (Dec 2, 2008)

50 toward male, but i skipped the whole related words thing.


----------



## Rawn (Dec 2, 2008)

0, OMG those attractiveness pictures........ *Shudders*


----------



## Ellis (Dec 2, 2008)

25 towards _fe_male 

i: Angles: 14/20 (logic fail) / Spot the difference: 71% - there should be people getting 100% on this
ii: Left thumb - right side
iii: Empathy 11/20 / Systemising 13/20 / Eyes 8/10
iv: RH .97 / LH .93
v: Feminine faces
vi: Shapes: 9/12 -likely 11 if I had time to submit the last one / Words: 11-4, gave up on that one halfway through 
Ultimatum: £25, I also would reject anything less than £25 as an offer just so that jerk wouldnt get any money

the part where I put my first name in and it entered my last name, yeah I didnt like that.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 2, 2008)

25 to female lol

those girls where ugly. . .

I like girls though so idc what that test says. I know I'm all male!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 2, 2008)

50 towards male, I expected a bit higher score (I'm slightly autistic which sometimes gets described as hyper-male)
but I'm happy with my score, it makes me seem, normal


----------



## Laetitia (Dec 2, 2008)

This test is stupid
And YES, I say that because this test think I'm a man.
about 25% male

angles : 19/20 >> I'm a boy
spot the difference : 64% >> I'm a girl
hands >> left on the top
eyes >> 6/10
fingers >> left hand is a boy's hand, right hand is a girl's hand
3D shapes >> 12/12. >> I'm a boy
words >> 11 with grey, 5 with happy. >> I'm a girl


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think this test works on cubers
Both male cubers and female train them selves in recognizing 3d shapes and spot the difference (by learning BLD and such) and probably most of the tests (exept for hands, eyes and faces)


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Dec 2, 2008)

50 male^^

(message too short)


----------



## TMOY (Dec 2, 2008)

50% male too.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2008)

0 :-/

Tim.


----------



## (X) (Dec 2, 2008)

anlgles and 3d objects 100% empathy 1/20 lol


----------



## Fusty (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 50 towards female. I'm a guy though. Interesting what it says. I'd generally agree I'm more sensitive than most dudes, but I got a lot of the spatial reasoning and angle stuff all manly and burly and bursting forth with chest hair and such.


----------



## Garmon (Dec 3, 2008)

I am a 0.
What does that make me boy or girl?


----------



## F.P. (Dec 3, 2008)

I scoreed very high on everything; also had 100% on the objects memorising thing. 

I guess that made me 25% female.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 3, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I am a 0.
> What does that make me boy or girl?



both AND neither


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 4, 2008)

Garmon said:


> I am a 0.
> What does that make me boy or girl?




Tranny!
(10 characters,)


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 4, 2008)

%50 towards male.

Angles: 18/20
Spot the difference: 43%
Hands: Right on top
Empathising: 2 out of 20 (LOL)
Systemising: 13 out of 20
Eyes: 9/10 (Hmm didn't quite expect that!)
Fingers: 
Right Hand: 0.97
Left Hand: 0.97 
3D Shapes: 12/12


----------



## riffz (Dec 6, 2008)

50 towards male


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 6, 2008)

50 towards being a dude...I like the little angle thingys 

P.S. - I can't tell/don't care about others emotions...sounds like me


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 7, 2008)

50/50  dead in the middle.


----------



## Shizphactory (Dec 8, 2008)

Haha I thought I was a boy, but apparently I was wrong. I scored 50 towards the female side. The most freaky thing was how it says I prefer more masculine faces.. Scary.


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 8, 2008)

25 towards male

Interesting results: I just had 13/20 at the first angles stuff. I guess I was just not concentrated enough. I got 19/20 and 20/20 at later tries which means that I really was not concentrated.

Empathising/Systemising score was clearly male:
6/20 for empathising and 17/20 for systemising

Eyes: 8/10!!! I seem to be sensitive 

3D shapes: 12/12


Words: association: 18 words
synonyms: 9 words

so I seem to have a feminine lexis. But it's true that a lot of people claim that I am talking too much.


----------



## ooveehoo (Dec 8, 2008)

50 towards male


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 15, 2009)

i got 0.
which is ok i guess because im a tomboy-ish girl =P


----------



## Ton (Feb 15, 2009)

25 towards male 
I scored 20 out of 20 for angles lol


----------



## maxcube (Feb 15, 2009)

50 for men


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Feb 15, 2009)

> Your personal brain score: 25
> Angles: 20/20
> Spot the Difference: 57%
> Left thumb on top
> ...



haha, for 3D shapes, angles and eyes, i got a perfect score on all of them!


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2009)

ehh 50/50.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 15, 2009)

50 towards male

But it seems I prefer masculine faces.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

I don't have a ruler, now I will never know

(and I didn't know what agast meant)


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 16, 2009)

20/20 Male
12/14 Huh? I'm a girl?
Right thumb on top
17/20 empathising
20/20 systemising
8/10 eyes thing... 
digit Ratio: both right and left 0.98
I prefer more masculine faces?
12/12 at rotation thing
not many words... lol, I guess this makes sense because English is my 2nd language
I'm more of a male


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 16, 2009)

It seems all the guys who have taken this thing are told they prefer more masculine faces. Is that just to make us insecure or was it the choice between mannish and more mannish faces that led the test to that conclusion?


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 16, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> It seems all the guys who have taken this thing are told they prefer more masculine faces. Is that just to make us insecure or was it the choice between mannish and more mannish faces that led the test to that conclusion?



It said I prefer more feminine faces.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

When I did painting a few years ago, the portrait book tells the characteristics of the feminine and masculine faces, so I sort of cheated. 
Actually, it is quite obvious after examining each picture for a while. I do not prefer any of them, they are all ugly. Some of the girls look like men in wigs.


----------



## Benc (Feb 16, 2009)

I got a personal brain score of 50/50 for this one, a.k.a 0. Most of the scores I had ended up with "balanced female-male brain".


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 16, 2009)

Somehow, I get exactly the male average while the individual results suggest I lean towards the female side. Maybe I'm missing something or the results are weighted.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

I *still* don't have a ruler (looked everywhere in my house and asked many people at work), now I will never know


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
> 
> I *still* don't have a ruler (looked everywhere in my house and asked many people at work), now I will never know



I feel your pain! i dont have a ruler too....




> Main Entry: aghast
> Pronunciation: \ə-ˈgast\
> Function: adjective
> Etymology: Middle English agast, from past participle of agasten to frighten, from a- (perfective prefix) + gasten to frighten — more at abide, gast
> ...


----------



## Siraj A. (Feb 16, 2009)

My personal brain score was 50 towards male:
20/20 Angles
14% spot the difference (lol)
Right thumb is on top
9/20 for empathy, 17/20 for systemizing
7/10 for eyes
R hand = 1.05, L Hand = 1.04 (weird, I didn't have a physical ruler either.)
I prefer more feminine faces
12/12 3D shapes
12 words (5 and 7)
Ultimatum £25


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 16, 2009)

I found it odd that anyone's ring finger would be longer than their index finger. Anyone here actually have a ring finger that is longer? Can I see a picture? :O I just never realised people have longer ring fingers.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 16, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> I found it odd that anyone's ring finger would be longer than their index finger. Anyone here actually have a ring finger that is longer? Can I see a picture? :O I just never realised people have longer ring fingers.



Why? My ring finger is significantly longer than my index finger.
The ratio was like 0.93 index to ring.
I'll upload a picture later.
I find it odd that anyone can have the opposite proportions.


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> JohnnyA said:
> 
> 
> > I found it odd that anyone's ring finger would be longer than their index finger. Anyone here actually have a ring finger that is longer? Can I see a picture? :O I just never realised people have longer ring fingers.
> ...



I assume you mean the index finger is closer to the thumb? I might be getting the wrong fingers o.o But this is how I see it. Left hand palm up:

Thumb (shortest), Index Finger (second longest), Middle Finger(longest by a millimeter), Ring Finger(third longest), Pinky Finger(second shortest).


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## shelley (Feb 16, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> I found it odd that anyone's ring finger would be longer than their index finger. Anyone here actually have a ring finger that is longer? Can I see a picture? :O I just never realised people have longer ring fingers.








My ring finger is longer by a few millimeters when measured from the middle of the joint crease.


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 16, 2009)

Odin said:


>





shelley said:


> JohnnyA said:
> 
> 
> > I found it odd that anyone's ring finger would be longer than their index finger. Anyone here actually have a ring finger that is longer? Can I see a picture? :O I just never realised people have longer ring fingers.
> ...





OH MY GOD the rumours are true D:


----------



## Odin (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats not my hand BTW.... its a babys


----------

